# Back and doing great!



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Tyson will be preparing for his BH, that's my big huge goal,  
I am giving it a year, that's a reasonable time frame for me and my family.
How are all the members here?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Good! Good luck on the BH!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks sue


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hey ! how's that super cute baby girl of yours


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

She is a super happy baby, sleeps from 10 30 pm - 8 30 am,
8 months now, shes pretty tiny still 17 pounds, but on par with the milestone guidelines.

We are in Brooklin tomorrow night, would love to see you, maybe a coffee?


----------



## CindyMDBecker (Feb 22, 2013)

Oh, what a sweet doll face!


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Good luck on BH and what an adorable little girl!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Wow, time flies. She's as cute as a button. 

Wait, are buttons cute? 

Sweet girlie you have there.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Nikitta said:


> Good luck on BH and what an adorable little girl!


Thanks, he is an older dog and we just had our first successful focus heel on Sunday, lots of work ahead but my training director is amazing


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh my, what a sweet beautiful little face. Good luck.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Well, I meant your adorable daughter but you dog is a cutie too


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

LOL Thanks, It has been easy street with her.....I think i may pay for it later down the road when she hits those pesky teenage years.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Best of luck to you and Tyson!


----------

